# Highend PC ruckelt?



## Meglucon (7. April 2009)

Hallo ich habe folgende frage.. ich mir einen PC zugelegt der Eigentlich alles ohne Probleme packen müsste von der Leistung und zwar hab ich folgende Komponente:

-4x2.5GHZ (intel Core²Quad)
-6GB RAM
-1536MB Grafikkarte
-1TB Festplattenspeicher

trozdem habe ich beim spielen sogar mit niedriger auflösung nur 10-15FPS nun denke ich mir WTF! 

kennt jemand vllt eine lösung?

ps.: es ist egal wo ich bin gleiche FPS... >.<


----------



## Loinus (7. April 2009)

Hast du "Vertikal-Synch" ausgeschaltet?


----------



## Meglucon (7. April 2009)

Loinus schrieb:


> Hast du "Vertikal-Synch" ausgeschaltet?




jo egal ob mit oder ohne gleiches ergebnis.. >.<


----------



## Lord_Defiler (7. April 2009)

Meglucon schrieb:


> jo egal ob mit oder ohne gleiches ergebnis.. >.<


was für eine Internetleitung hast du?


----------



## Meglucon (7. April 2009)

Lord_Defiler schrieb:


> was für eine Internetleitung hast du?




16m/bit


----------



## cazimir (7. April 2009)

1. Welche Grafikkarte ?
2. WoW kann unter Umständen probleme mit Quadcore CPUs haben.
3. Installier mal die aktuellen Mainboardtreiber des Herstellers. (ggf. auch ein BIOS update)

n. Die Internetleitung hat nichts mit den FPS zu tun.


----------



## Nightwraith (7. April 2009)

Bei mir genau das gleiche.
Mein Rechner ist zwar nich High-End, aber die Grafik sollte er schon noch schaffen. Trotzdem hänge ich in 25ern bei 10 FPS, und ruckle wie blöd, bei einem Ping von 20ms.
Prozesse im Hintergrund und das ein oder andere Addon ausschalten hilft zwar, aber es is alles andere als optimal.


----------



## floppydrive (7. April 2009)

Was für ein Betriebssystem haste drauf`?


----------



## Juicebag (7. April 2009)

Krass hab das eben auch ausprobiert (vsync deaktivieren) und hab doppelt soviele fps. Net schlecht. ^^
Danke für den Tipp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Macterion (7. April 2009)

Nightwraith schrieb:


> Bei mir genau das gleiche.
> Mein Rechner ist zwar nich High-End, aber die Grafik sollte er schon noch schaffen. Trotzdem hänge ich in 25ern bei 10 FPS, und ruckle wie blöd, bei einem Ping von 20ms.
> Prozesse im Hintergrund und das ein oder andere Addon ausschalten hilft zwar, aber es is alles andere als optimal.







Zuviele Addons 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?
Xperl?
Usw.?


----------



## Kiffat (7. April 2009)

schon den neuesten graka-treiber drauf? oder bei http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/referrer/srtest schon nachgeguckt? bezweifle aber dass du drunter bist


----------



## DerLetzteHordler (7. April 2009)

6GB RAM?? welches betriebssystem hast du? von den 32 bit versionen (xp UND vista) werden maximal 4GB unterstützt (und bei vista werden dann auch nur 3,3 glaub ich angezeigt)


----------



## Meglucon (7. April 2009)

Macterion schrieb:


> Zuviele Addons
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



kein einziges Addon. rechner habe ich heute erst gekauft.. mein internetspeedtest sagt folgendes:
Download-Geschwindigkeit: [++] 15.197 kbit/s  (1.900 kByte/s) 
Upload-Geschwindigkeit: [+] 808 kbit/s (101 kByte/s) 
.. also daran liegt es nicht.. betriebssystem hab ich Vista 64 

>.<


----------



## Loinus (7. April 2009)

Juicebag schrieb:


> Krass hab das eben auch ausprobiert und hab doppelt soviele fps. Net schlecht. ^^
> Danke für den Tipp
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Np... dieses "Vertikal synch" Syncronisiert die Bildrate mit der Deines Monitors (glaub ich)


----------



## Meglucon (7. April 2009)

System   
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  Hersteller Packard Bell 
  Modell IMEDIA X6605 GE 
  Gesamter Systemspeicher 6,00 GB RAM 
  Systemtyp 64 Bit-Betriebssystem 
  Anzahl der Prozessorkerne 4 

Speicher   
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  Gesamtgröße der Festplatte(n) 917 GB 
  Datenträgerpartition (C 861 GB frei (917 GB gesamt) 
  Medienlaufwerk (D CD/DVD 

Grafiken   
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  Grafikkartentyp NVIDIA GeForce GT 130 
  Insgesamt verfügbarer Grafikspeicher 3582 MB 
        Dedizierter Grafikspeicher 1536 MB 
        Dedizierter Systemarbeitsspeicher 0 MB 
        Gemeinsam genutzter Systemspeicher 2046 MB 
  Grafikkarten-Treiberversion 7.15.11.7833 
  Auflösung des primären Monitors 1680x1050 
  DirectX-Version DirectX 10 

Netzwerk   
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  Netzwerkadapter NVIDIA nForce 10/100/1000 Mbps Ethernet  
  Netzwerkadapter Microsoft Tun-Miniportadapter


----------



## Thaylo (7. April 2009)

cazimir schrieb:


> n. Die Internetleitung hat nichts mit den FPS zu tun.



Dann spiel mal zum Beispiel Battlefield oder Counterstrike mit einer 512kb Leitung und du wirst sehen, es ruckelt.
Spreche aus eigener Erfahrung. Hab jetzt auch 16mbit und nix ruckelt mehr ;-)


----------



## Kiffat (7. April 2009)

ok bei deinem pc denke ich wirklich dass es an dem quad core liegt hat zufällig jmd nen ähnlichen oder gar gleichen?


----------



## DerLetzteHordler (7. April 2009)

hmm... kontrollier mal deinen virenschutz. hab schon öfter von problemen gehört, an dem der virenschutz schuld war. sonst fällt mir spontan keine lösung ein. Vll ist die hardware wirklich 'zu gut' für WoW^^
probier mal Crysis, CoD oder ähnliches


----------



## Xhapan (7. April 2009)

4x2.5GHZ (intel Core²Quad) ---> da wow fast ausschließlich auf die cpu geht, ist grafikkarte und co fast egal und 2,5 ghz sind halt knapp, ich hab nen core 2 duo mit 3 ghz und bei mir ruckelt es teilweiße auch

2 oder 4 kerne ist praktisch egal, wow ist nicht so multikern optimiert das man da nen riesen unterschied merkt ^^ Daran liegst wohl.

Mfg Xhapan


----------



## Meglucon (7. April 2009)

DerLetzteHordler schrieb:


> hmm... kontrollier mal deinen virenschutz. hab schon öfter von problemen gehört, an dem der virenschutz schuld war. sonst fällt mir spontan keine lösung ein. Vll ist die hardware wirklich 'zu gut' für WoW^^
> probier mal Crysis, CoD oder ähnliches



klappt alles einwandfrei.. kann alle spiele (witcher etc.) auf voller auflösung und komplett ruckelfrei zocken :-/


----------



## H2OTest (7. April 2009)

also mein pc ruckelt nix höchste grafik alle high schatten an 75 fps alle super

ruckel ist pc bedingt 

laggen von der internetgeschwindigkeit


----------



## Meglucon (7. April 2009)

Xhapan schrieb:


> 4x2.5GHZ (intel Core²Quad) ---> da wow fast ausschließlich auf die cpu geht, ist grafikkarte und co fast egal und 2,5 ghz sind halt knapp, ich hab nen core 2 duo mit 3 ghz und bei mir ruckelt es teilweiße auch
> 
> 2 oder 4 kerne ist praktisch egal, wow ist nicht so multikern optimiert das man da nen riesen unterschied merkt ^^ Daran liegst wohl.
> 
> Mfg Xhapan




des ja mies :-/ ich schreib mal ein suport ticket ob es patches in der richtung gibt >.< aber die Cpu's sind zusammen ca bei 30% also an der auslastung kanns echt nicht liegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerLetzteHordler (7. April 2009)

also ich spiel meistens am laptop mit Core2Duo (2x 2,2GHz) und 2 GB RAM. bei mir laggt es nur ab und zu in dalaran oder 1k winter, sonst keine probleme

edit: mit den höchsten grafikeinstellungen


----------



## Ilidanos (7. April 2009)

*WoW unterstützt kein*   Intel Quad core   soweit ich weiss    aber bin mir da nicht sicher!


----------



## Meglucon (7. April 2009)

Ilidanos schrieb:


> *WoW unterstützt kein*   Intel Quad core   soweit ich weiss    aber bin mir da nicht sicher!




*snief*


----------



## DerLetzteHordler (7. April 2009)

> WoW unterstützt kein Intel Quad core soweit ich weiss aber bin mir da nicht sicher!


ich hab auch einen high end pc mit intel quad core und es läuft mit höchsten einstellungen flüssig


----------



## cazimir (7. April 2009)

Info nebenbei: NVIDIA GeForce GT 130 ~= 9600 GSO mit mehr Ram.

Nicht so der Bringer, sollte aber trotzdem mehr Leistung liefern.


Edit:
WoW unterstütz in sofern kein Quad, als dass es die 4 Kerne nicht nutzen kann. Sollte aber genauso laufen, wie mit einen Dualcore.
Aber wie bereits gesagt, gibts dort ein paar Kompatiilitätsprobleme-.


----------



## Ilidanos (7. April 2009)

aber sicherlich werden diese Probleme auch gepatcht kann nur dauern    zwar blöd das  jedes jahr immer bessere systeme kommen die WoW nicht schnell patchen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

könnte mir schon vorstellen  NASA pc  lol  WoW ruckelt Oh nein XD


----------



## Itarus (7. April 2009)

Kiffat schrieb:


> ok bei deinem pc denke ich wirklich dass es an dem quad core liegt hat zufällig jmd nen ähnlichen oder gar gleichen?



Ich hab nen Core2Quad Q6600 (4x2.4) und ich muss nicht klein beigeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ansonsten Treiber aktualisieren.

MfG Itarus


----------



## Meglucon (7. April 2009)

cazimir schrieb:


> Info nebenbei: NVIDIA GeForce GT 130 ~= 9600 GSO mit mehr Ram.
> 
> Nicht so der Bringer, sollte aber trotzdem mehr Leistung liefern.



naja 1536MB > mehr als genug


----------



## DerLetzteHordler (7. April 2009)

Toshiba Laptop
2GB RAM
Intel Core2Duo 2 x 2,2GHz
nVidia GeForce 8700 GT
Windows Vista Home Premium 32 Bit

WoW und CoD4, 5 laufen auf höchsten grafikeinstellungen flüssig, Crysis laggt auf ultrahigh etwas


----------



## Meglucon (7. April 2009)

Itarus schrieb:


> Ich hab nen Core2Quad Q6600 (4x2.4) und ich muss nicht klein beigeben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Treiber sind aktuellsten drauf :-/


----------



## cx_one (7. April 2009)

Versuch mal die Farbentiefe runterzunehmen.

Warscheinlich hast 24Bit / 24Bit Farbtiefe und 8* Mutlisampling.

Versuchs mal mit 16/16/1*


----------



## Arkanoss (7. April 2009)

Zitat:..... betriebssystem hab ich Vista 64.....





tja da sag ich nur : Brauchst du probleme ? KAUF dir VISTA  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerLetzteHordler (7. April 2009)

schalt bei vista mal den aero effekt aus. wirkt oft wunder^^


----------



## cazimir (7. April 2009)

Arkanoss schrieb:


> tja da sag ich nur : Brauchst du probleme ? KAUF dir VISTA
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hat man keine Ahnung: einfach mal die Fresse halten.

(Sollte die Betonung hier auf Kaufen und nicht auf Vista liegen, nehm ich das zurück)


----------



## Meglucon (7. April 2009)

Arkanoss schrieb:


> Zitat:..... betriebssystem hab ich Vista 64.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





xD


----------



## DonVerse (7. April 2009)

dual core wird seid 2.4 (?) oder so unterstuetzt, also auch erst 'neuerdings'
quad core im moment wirklich noch gar nicht, tut mir leid fuer deinen armen rechner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meglucon (7. April 2009)

DonVerse schrieb:


> dual core wird seid 2.4 (?) oder so unterstuetzt, also auch erst 'neuerdings'
> quad core im moment wirklich noch gar nicht, tut mir leid fuer deinen armen rechner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




*snüff* endlich mal ne konkrete antwort.. *snüff* danke schön.. 

kann mir jemand ein Sehr grafisch aufwendiges spiel nennen? ich möchte es gerne mal durch den "can you run it"  jagen .. danke schön


----------



## Loinus (7. April 2009)

hmm mirrors edge?


----------



## DerLetzteHordler (7. April 2009)

ich würd sagen Crysis und alles auf Ultrahigh stellen
oder führ nen Benchmark Test durch (Freeware: google mal nach Sandra SiSoft)


----------



## Ersguterjunge93 (7. April 2009)

Mach die Schatten aus, bzw. relativ weit runter, bei mir laggts auch wie Sau wenn die ganz oben sind. Ansonsten kommts drauf an wie alt dein Rechner ist (Zusammenbautechnisch), wenn er schon älter als ca. 3 Monate ist, kanns sein das der CPU Lüfter verdreckt ist, und daher die Leistung gedrosselt wird.


----------



## floppydrive (7. April 2009)

PS empfehle dir mal ein 32bit Betriebssystem, die aktuellen Spiele laufen ey noch auf 32 bit und nen 64 bit bremst nur, weil das Windows dann die 32 bit emulieren muss, hat bei nem Kumpel von mir auch zu ruckelorgien in WoW geführt, nachdem wir neues draufgeklatscht haben ging alles eins a 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xhapan (7. April 2009)

Das einzige was definitiv funktioniert.

Windows Media Player im hintergrund laufen lassen.
Bei der exe Datei unter Eigenschaften -> Kompatiblitätsmodus auf Windows Xp, DPI Sclaing aus, Desktop Blbal aus und evnetuell Fesnter modus.


Ruckeln tuts bei mir auch nur in der nähe von 1k und dalaran.

Alle anden Games kann ich auf voll zocken, bei wow kann ich alles auf max stellen nur dyn. schatten ned.

Mfg Xhapan


----------



## Star123 (7. April 2009)

Das wohl am zZ aufwändigste Spiel dürfte Cryisi sein. Vielleicht noch Farcry 2. 

Wenn das läuft, dann weiß ich auch nicht mehr weiter.


Mein Rechner:

Inter Core² 6850 
Nvidia 9800 GTX+
4 GB Ram (DDR2) 

WoW läuft auf Maximalen einstellung mit ca. 100 FPS +. Keine Ruckler mehr, nichts. (Ich hab DSL Light)


----------



## Arkanoss (7. April 2009)

cazimir schrieb:


> Hat man keine Ahnung: einfach mal die Fresse halten.
> 
> (Sollte die Betonung hier auf Kaufen und nicht auf Vista liegen, nehm ich das zurück)




nein liegt auf beides .... außerdem ist rein statistisch Vista  nur müll von Microsoft... deswegen wollense des ja mit Windows 7 wieder gut machen... und da komm ich zu deinem spruch....: wenn man keine ahnung hat einfach mal... den rest kennste ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


und noch mal zum poster... wenn du dich en bissl auskennst kannst wow ja auch über ein kern laufen lassen sollte reichen...


----------



## Tera-Froce (7. April 2009)

Meglucon schrieb:


> *snüff* endlich mal ne konkrete antwort.. *snüff* danke schön..
> 
> kann mir jemand ein Sehr grafisch aufwendiges spiel nennen? ich möchte es gerne mal durch den "can you run it"  jagen .. danke schön




mhhh... GTA 4 vieleicht?^^


----------



## Wagga (7. April 2009)

GTA4, Farcry2 und Crysis.


----------



## Meglucon (7. April 2009)

Congratulations, your system passes the recommended requirements! You should have a great experience running this product.
bei Crysis Gta4 und Farcry 2....>.< ich müsste jetzt nur Musik aufm PC ham damit ich den windows media player anwerfen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie gesagt Rechner hab ich um 15uhr heute gekauft..^^ also nix mit verstauben.. ^^


----------



## Utgir (7. April 2009)

Also Graka Ram machts ned wirklich aus denn wenn die GPU nix bringt, bringt dir auch en a.... voll speicher nix. Jemand aus meiner früherern Gilde hatte sich au die super tolle Graka gekauft mit 1GB Ram und meinte ruckelt genau wie mit seiner alten. Rausgekommen ist der hatte sich ne GF 9100 gekauft (wer tut denn auch sowas)

Gruß


----------



## floppydrive (7. April 2009)

Ersguterjunge93 schrieb:


> Mach die Schatten aus, bzw. relativ weit runter, bei mir laggts auch wie Sau wenn die ganz oben sind. Ansonsten kommts drauf an wie alt dein Rechner ist (Zusammenbautechnisch), wenn er schon älter als ca. 3 Monate ist, kanns sein das der CPU Lüfter verdreckt ist, und daher die Leistung gedrosselt wird.



Bei seinem Rechner sollte nichts ruckeln, ich hab weitaus weniger Leistung und hab alles oben und keine Ruckler, und selbst wenn der lüfter total verstaubt ist, müsste er schon stehen, damit die leistung so extrem gedrosselt wird und dazu müsste der pc mehrere jahre alt sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meglucon (7. April 2009)

wie gesagt alle meine spiele die ich hier habe kann ich auf Absolut höchste Einstellung zocken.. >.<

Windows Aero Etc an .. und der PC ist bei 62% auf maximal auslastung.. höher bekomme ich ihn einfach nicht *bockmist*


----------



## X-orzist (7. April 2009)

Die Bezeichnungen Geforce GT 120 und 130 fanden sich erstmals Mitte Oktober in einem Nvidia-Treiber auf.

Um es vorweg zu nehmen: 

Hinter den Weltneuheiten stecken normale Ableger der Geforce-9-Generation. Die GT 130 darf man aufgrund ihrer Speichergröße zweifellos der "alten" 9600 GSO auf Basis des gestutzten G92-Chips zuordnen. Keine andere Karte im Geforce-9-Portfolio besitzt ein Speicherinterface, das überhaubt ermöglicht, 1536 MiB VRAM aufzuladen - dass die Speichergröße stark überdimensioniert ist für die Karte, da, eher der Speicher ausgeht, die Rechenleistung fehlt, muss nicht erwähnt werden.

===

damit sollte klar sein, warum WoW ruckelt ... denn eine GT130 besitzt nur ein 192 Bit speicherinterface.

Abschliessend ist eine GT130 vergleichbar mit einer ATi Radeon HD 3850.

Beide dieser Karten sind nicht "Highend" aber von ihrer Leistungsfähigkeit gleichauf.


----------



## Meglucon (7. April 2009)

es ruckelt ja nicht durchgehend.. wenn ich das spiel anmache habe ich in etwa 5minuten knapp 100FPs dann sackt es ab auf 30.. geh ich kurz aufm desktop dann wieder ingame bin ich bei 15-20 >.<


----------



## Meglucon (7. April 2009)

X-orzist schrieb:


> Die Bezeichnungen Geforce GT 120 und 130 fanden sich erstmals Mitte Oktober in einem Nvidia-Treiber auf.
> 
> Um es vorweg zu nehmen:
> 
> ...



laut sandra ist alles so wie es angezeigt wird.. entweder lügt sandra oder deine Quelle stimmt nicht.. zudem warum ruckelt nur wow und ich kann GT4 auf High zocken?? xD


----------



## Fiddi (7. April 2009)

Hm also es wird entweder an deiner onboard grafikkarte liegen oder es sind Inet Laggs.

Denn die onboard Grafikkarten sind doch der der letzte dreck die machen alein schon dein system dadurch langsamer da sie nicht nur ihren eigenen speicher verwenden wenn die den einen haben sondern auch den hauptspeicher belegen. und dadurch halt die anbindung zum ram beleasten. 

Probier es mal mit ner nornmalen Grafikkarte so in der Grösse 8800 gts/gt. Bzw sprich mal mit denen wo du den pc her hast.

ein vorteil gibt es aber wen du ne normale graka mit ner onbord graka kombinierst wenn du noch ne gforce nimmst und zwar kannst du dein sys unter vista so einstellen das beim desktop betrieb die onboard graka genutzt wird und du so strom sparst und deine ohren schonst.

MFG Fiddi

P.S.: Ein system mit Onboard graka ist auch nicht Highend sondern Low Budget


----------



## Macterion (7. April 2009)

Kiffat schrieb:


> ok bei deinem pc denke ich wirklich dass es an dem quad core liegt hat zufällig jmd nen ähnlichen oder gar gleichen?




Ich hab ne Q6600 4x2,4Ghz
4 GB Ram
Mainboard asus p5q Pro
Radeon 4870 PCS (1G

Ich habe mit allen addons  (alles in wow auf hoch) ne fps in dalaran von 30-40


----------



## Macterion (7. April 2009)

Wetten liegt an der Onboard Grafikkarte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?
Sehe ich jetzt erst das es ne Onboard von ihm ist..liegt daran


----------



## Fiddi (7. April 2009)

wenn alle jetzt ihre systeme posten und fps angaben

E6420 2*2166Mhz
4GB  Ram   (3 Werden genutzt blödes xp aber wahren halt so billig damals)
9800GTX+ mit 512MB
ASUS P5B rev. 1.04 E


WOW Läuft mit Auflösung 1680*1050  und max einstellungen mit 40-60 bildern in dalaran 35-45.

Nur die für mich wichtigen addons an ca. 40

MFG Fiddi


----------



## Meglucon (7. April 2009)

Fiddi schrieb:


> Hm also es wird entweder an deiner onboard grafikkarte liegen oder es sind Inet Laggs.
> 
> Denn die onboard Grafikkarten sind doch der der letzte dreck die machen alein schon dein system dadurch langsamer da sie nicht nur ihren eigenen speicher verwenden wenn die den einen haben sondern auch den hauptspeicher belegen. und dadurch halt die anbindung zum ram beleasten.
> 
> ...




nur zur info es ist keine Onboard Graka... lol !
zudem ist der rechner so leise das das ticken meiner Uhr die an der wand hängt lauter ist !


----------



## Macterion (7. April 2009)

Meglucon schrieb:


> nur zur info es ist keine Onboard Graka... lol !
> zudem ist der rechner so leise das das ticken meiner Uhr die an der wand hängt lauter ist !



Hmm es kann sein das die treiber.......die grafik untertakten ..das hatte ich mit meiner radeon jedenfalls.....lad dir mal riva tuner und stell es mal auf die taktung ..wie sie auf der verpackung steht ^^....kann ja sein das es daran liegt...btw falls was passiert ich bin nicht schuld dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meglucon (7. April 2009)

Macterion schrieb:


> Hmm es kann sein das die treiber.......die grafik untertakten ..das hatte ich mit meiner radeon jedenfalls.....lad dir mal riva tuner und stell es mal auf die taktung ..wie sie auf der verpackung steht ^^....kann ja sein das es daran liegt...btw falls was passiert ich bin nicht schuld dafür
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mit sicherheit xD hat eine 509mhz frequenz.. ^^


----------



## Macterion (7. April 2009)

Fenstermodus aus?


----------



## Macterion (7. April 2009)

Hast du detailierte Schatten an !?
Wenn ja aus -.-


----------



## painschkes (7. April 2009)

_Das du deine Beiträge editieren kannst weisst du? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Zum Thema : Eingabeverzögerung deaktivier? Ziemlicher FPS-Killer.._


----------



## Macterion (7. April 2009)

Pushing beiträge und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meglucon (7. April 2009)

Ich habs gerade wieder probiert.. ca 5minuten zwischen 75-90 FPS dann sackt es runter bis auf 8Fps.. ich glaube kaum das es an der GT130 liegt.. (KEINE ONBOARD!)

http://www.packardbell.de/products/desktop...0X.023-286.html  mein PC


----------



## Macterion (7. April 2009)

Meglucon schrieb:


> Ich habs gerade wieder probiert.. ca 5minuten zwischen 75-90 FPS dann sackt es runter bis auf 8Fps.. ich glaube kaum das es an der GT130 liegt.. (KEINE ONBOARD!)
> 
> http://www.packardbell.de/products/desktop...0X.023-286.html  mein PC



Razyl we need your help!!!


----------



## Falathrim (7. April 2009)

Was hast du für den Rechner bezahlt?

Wärst du bereit ihn umzutauschen und dir einen aus dem Sticky zusammenzubauen, von dem noch niemand schlechtes berichtet hat? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cazimir (7. April 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Was hast du für den Rechner bezahlt?


ich wette auf 699 im mm


----------



## X-orzist (8. April 2009)

Meglucon schrieb:


> Ich habs gerade wieder probiert.. ca 5minuten zwischen 75-90 FPS dann sackt es runter bis auf 8Fps.. ich glaube kaum das es an der GT130 liegt.. (KEINE ONBOARD!)
> 
> http://www.packardbell.de/products/desktop...0X.023-286.html  mein PC




das ist nunmal kein "Highend" - PC.

prozessor + ram ja ...

aber die grahikkarte ist Low!!

und da nützt dir die rechenleistung des prozessors nunmal recht wenig, weil sich die 4 kerne langweilen.


----------



## GrouchY (8. April 2009)

Loinus schrieb:


> Np... dieses "Vertikal synch" Syncronisiert die Bildrate mit der Deines Monitors (glaub ich)



64bit version *hust*

btt: Ich denke einfach mal so aus dem freien raus das Blizzard Wotlk schlecht "entwickelt" hat.?!(mir fehlt der richtige ausdruck :/)
Was nur komisch ist das fast die ganzen "High End Pc´s" WoW mit minimalen Fps darstellen und manch billig notebook mehr fps hat als die 1500euro kiste -.-*

lG


----------



## coolman356 (8. April 2009)

X-orzist schrieb:


> das ist nunmal kein "Highend" - PC.
> 
> prozessor + ram ja ...
> 
> ...



sehe ich auch so.
Die GraKa, taucht nicht viel.

@ TE
Probiere mal die Einstellungen herabzusetzen.
Schatten aus und die anderen auf Mitel.
Dann sollte es einigermaßen laufen.


----------



## Fiddi (8. April 2009)

Ok gut nehme die aussage onboard zurück. habe mich vom namen blenden lassen.

Nur ist deine Grafik karte Also die Geforce gt 130. mal wieder nix neues sondern nur eine 9600 GSO und die hieß davor 8800 GS.
der mehr speicher ist auch quatsch denn es ist noch nicht mal GDDR3 sondern Nur DDR2 mit einer anbindung von 128bit selbst die betagte 9800gtx/8800GTX haben 512bit speicher anbindung.

Somit hast du eine Leise Langsame Lowbudget Graka kannst du alles bei Testberichten im Inet lesen auch z.b. PC Hardware oder Chip. Geb einfach bei als suche

GEFORCE GT 130 ein.

Sprich dein neuer pc ist nicht ganz so schlecht nur die Graka ist halt eigentlich schon 2,5-3 jahre alt und das nur weil Nvidia ihre alten Karten immer wieder neu bennent.

MFG Fiddi


----------



## poTTo (8. April 2009)

tja irgendwo wird halt immer gespart bei "Highend" PC's aus den Techniksupermärkten, deswegen als Tip zum nächstenmal. Komponenten aufschreiben und im internet vergleichen, damit man ungefähr weiß was man da überhaupt kaufen tut.

Deine GT 130 oder auch 8800 GS ist schon ein echt altes Mädchen was mit 1,5GB VRAM bestückt wurde, naja was allerdings auch nicht viel bringt mit nem Speicherinterface von 128Bit. Warum du allerdings am Anfang volle fps hast und die später absacken könnt ich mir nur so vorstellen das dein VRAM vollläuft und dann das dünne Speicherinterface (128bit) nicht hinterherkommt die Daten nachzuschieben. Aber ist nur ne Vermutung.

Mein TIP : Wenn der PC noch nicht älter wie 14 Tage ist, sofort hinfahren und vom Umtauschrecht gebrauch machen. Dann sich die Kohle zurückgeben lassen und was ordentliches kaufen. Da ersparst du Dir ein aufrüsten und unnötiges Geld verschwenden.

Ist die Kiste aber älter wie 14 Tage, dann kauf dir ne ordentliche Graka. Halt was aktuelles, da gibts auch genügend Threads hier mittlerweile wo man sich dran orientieren kann ohne gleich nen neuen aufzumachen !

Treiber etc. setzt ich mal vorraus das du mittlerweile die aktuellsten installiert hast, naja und Vista 64bit ist zwar toll mit 6GB RAM, aber wenn du lust hast, besorg dir mal eine 32bit version und lass mall 3GB o. 4 GB Speicher eingebaut.

gruß
#poTTo


----------

